# The Lord Of The Ring TCG



## Astaldo (Sep 22, 2004)

Is there anybody who collects Lotr trading cards or plays the game released by Decipher?


----------



## greypilgrim (Sep 23, 2004)

I have that card game...you up for a game?


----------



## Astaldo (Sep 23, 2004)

It is a little difficult my friend. (it's the distance  ) I was hoping to a trade or something.


----------



## greypilgrim (Sep 23, 2004)

Are you in the market for a balrog card? I remember those were hard to find.


----------



## Astaldo (Sep 23, 2004)

Can you tell me which card of Balrog please? On the lower part of the card there is a collectors info. Something like 3 R 57. Can you tell me whta it writes. And also can you please post a ctalogue of your cards if it is easy for you of course.

Thanx in advance.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Sep 26, 2004)

I played for a while when it first came out; I'm not very good, but I try. My whole youth group went nuts over it, and I joined in. Most of them have quit now, and have thrown out or mangled their cards or something. Mine are in fairly good shape, and I keep them in sleeve sheets in a ring binder. I don;t have too many, but I've got a few, all FotR. Mostly Hobbit and Isengard, with a smatter of other stuff among it. I have a few rare ones, but no REALLY nice ones.  I've got...lessee...120 total.


----------

